# Snapper and mingo 12 miles out



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Loaded the boat with livecigar minnows and frozen bait. Limited out by 845 am and started culling and looking for mingo.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

That's a great trip!


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

What are the two above the dolphin?


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

The two by the dolphin are called big eye snapper.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

never heard them called bigeye snapper but those are some monster bigeye. we usually catch them 
deepdroping in 500 ft +. kinda tasty.
now really a target fish, just a bycatch.

jack


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice fIsh. I wouldn't claim culling as that practice is frowned upon unless your in a bass tournament with the livewell. Looks like you have some good numbers for 12 miles out


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I've heard them called bigeye snapper, but they're actually called bigeye toro.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Luv the layout, nice mixture


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

That's a nice mess for 12 miles. Good job and good eats


----------

